# how old do the plants have to be?



## bejohnst (Apr 23, 2006)

Well I've got some males that i want to turn into some hash... How many weeks into flowering do they have to be to produce some good hash?


----------



## Witness (May 15, 2006)

dried and done with flowering


----------



## purple_chronic (May 16, 2006)

but do i chop off the pollen sacks and after that start doing hash or what??


----------



## Hick (May 16, 2006)

PC..._"Very"_ seldom will males have the trichomes required to produce "Hash". You may want to try one of the "Hash Oil" recipes. 
  Pollen is easily spread, via wind, clothes, body hair. If you have any fems around, I would eliminate them now.


----------



## purple_chronic (May 17, 2006)

Thanx man...


----------

